# Firewire erkennt Videokamera nicht



## Sneer (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
eine Bekannte versucht eine Canon XM2 am PC (Win7prof.) über den Firewire-Anschluß an zu schließen. Aber es kommt keine Benachrichtung über neu angeschlossene Hardware noch wird es unter "Computer" oder "Geräte" angezeigt.
Für den Firewire ist bereits der "alt" Treiber installiert.

Ich bin etwas ratlos - da einfach gar nichts passiert.


----------



## PC Heini (23. Juni 2011)

Grüss Dich

Schau mal hier; http://www.google.ch/#hl=de&source=...gc.r_pw.&fp=8f72eefbc5d97198&biw=1018&bih=536
Vlt hilft das weiter.


----------



## Sneer (24. Juni 2011)

thx, dort steht leider auch nur, dass man es anschließt und loslegen kann.
Auf XP funktionierte es ohne Probleme, jetzt wurde zu windows7 gewechselt.


----------



## PC Heini (24. Juni 2011)

Dann würde ich mal bei Canon nachfragen, obs überhaupt Treiber für Win7 gibt.
Ich kenne Win7 leider nicht, ( bin bei Vista geblieben ), aber kann man in Win7 nicht auch Geräte manuell hinzufügen? ( Möglich, dass Win dann nach einem Treiber schreit ).
Oder halt XP dazu installieren. ( Wechselfestplatten wären auch noch ne Lösung )


----------



## PC Heini (24. Juni 2011)

Hab da noch was gefunden.  http://www.slashcam.de/info/Xm2-wird-nicht-erkannt---Windows-7--418173.html
Vlt auch mal testen. ( Bei dem gehts schlussendlich )


----------

